# R3 or RS?



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

I know the differences between these two frames on paper, but how does it translate in the ride?

I have always had Cannondale bikes with, short stays and stiff rears and an overall aggressive position so I was thinking the R3 would be the right choice for me. However the RS being more comfortable and cheaper is a nice thing since I don't plan on racing anytime soon. I also like the cheaper price of the RS compared to the R3, but I am definitely a fan of the white frame over the black and silver in the RS. 

Basically I want to know if those of you out there that faced this same problem chose the the R3 or RS and why and if you have any regrets afterwards!


----------



## Getoutandride (Sep 1, 2008)

The pure and simple fact is that, on the RS you can race without a problem, but when you want to lie back and just cruise then it will do so.

The R3 is going to be race-position uncomfortable, will accelerate like mad, climb like you know what off of a shovel and all round feel quite a bit racier. 

essentially we move most of our customers stuck between the two frames towards the RS, just because although the R3 is much more racier, the RS can race very well, i hate to say it but its kinda two roadies in one - which normally dosent work out. the RS is just an exception!


----------



## Jrmccain (Apr 11, 2007)

I have never had an issue with comfort on my R3. On rides that are short or long the bike is all that I ever need. I think if you're in resonable shape and have no back issues there's no physical reason not to get the R3. Price may be a different matter.

They didn't have the RS when I got my first R3, in '07. When I got a new R3 this year I had no reasons to consider it anyways. For the record, I'm not a racer.


----------



## lookrider (Dec 3, 2006)

Getoutandride said:


> The pure and simple fact is that, on the RS you can race without a problem, but when you want to lie back and just cruise then it will do so.
> 
> The R3 is going to be race-position uncomfortable, will accelerate like mad, climb like you know what off of a shovel and all round feel quite a bit racier.
> 
> essentially we move most of our customers stuck between the two frames towards the RS, just because although the R3 is much more racier, the RS can race very well, i hate to say it but its kinda two roadies in one - which normally dosent work out. the RS is just an exception!


I should have test rode the R3 to have a basis of comparison to the RS. That being said, the RS is shockingly comfortable, and I'm pretty comfortable on my kg 381. 

I think there are a lot of good race bikes out there but to combine the performance of a race bike with the plush riding comfort of the RS is an accomplishment.


----------



## Thom_y (Jan 19, 2007)

Jrmccain said:


> I have never had an issue with comfort on my R3. On rides that are short or long the bike is all that I ever need. I think if you're in resonable shape and have no back issues there's no physical reason not to get the R3. Price may be a different matter.
> 
> They didn't have the RS when I got my first R3, in '07. When I got a new R3 this year I had no reasons to consider it anyways. For the record, I'm not a racer.


I totally agree. I don't race either. I bought my R3 in late 2006 (2007 model) and there was no RS at that time. Although I had a few spacers under the stem, I was more than happy with the ride, fit, comfort and performance of my bike. Personally, I never liked the look of the RS compared to the R3 after it came out. Plus, the RS weighs more than the R3. So, I wouldn't discount the R3 as an option. Test ride both if you can.


----------



## giro_man (Oct 29, 2003)

I think there is a misconception about "the RS being more comfortable". Because of its higher stack height, it is more comfortable for cyclists who do not have the flexibility for the lower stack height of the other R and S series Cervelo bikes. It does not mean that the RS has a more comfortable ride than an R3. Cervelo is not the only manufacturer who is making bikes with relatively higher head tubes. Clearly, there is a market niche for such bikes. Aging cyclists like the population at large lose flexibility over time and the longer head tube becomes an advantage. Cycling is also attracting new entrants who like the population at large are not overly fit (flexible).

I think you should choose a bicycle on the basis of fit. If you have the flexibility for an R3 then that is the bicycle for you. If the R3 is too expensive as configured, then choose another manufacturer's bike that has a similar geometry or build up an R3 frame with less expensive components. If you don't use your body's flexibility, you will lose it so don't limit yourself unnecessarily.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

looking at 2009 line up with S1, S2, S3 and R3 and RS and given RS is used for racing Paris-Roubaix and other cobblestone spring classics I get a feeling that R3 is looking like an orphan to me. I would not be surprised to see R3 disappear from Cervelo 2010-2011 line up as it does not do anything better than S1/S2/S3 now. This does NOT mean that R3 is not a great bike, because it is a great bike, but it now seems redundant. RS has clear differentiating factors in its favour: a taller head tube and longer wheelbase so RS will live on even if the model name is changed.


----------



## Codawg89 (Jan 10, 2008)

acid_rider said:


> looking at 2009 line up with S1, S2, S3 and R3 and RS and given RS is used for racing Paris-Roubaix and other cobblestone spring classics I get a feeling that R3 is looking like an orphan to me. I would not be surprised to see R3 disappear from Cervelo 2010-2011 line up as it does not do anything better than S1/S2/S3 now. This does NOT mean that R3 is not a great bike, because it is a great bike, but it now seems redundant. RS has clear differentiating factors in its favour: a taller head tube and longer wheelbase so RS will live on even if the model name is changed.


The R3/R3 SL is a beast in the mtns... and is super light... there is a need for this segment of the market (maybe not on the pro tour except for a special event or stage, but that is not likely the determining factor)

so... no way!

It makes the 2010 line up!


----------



## MCF (Oct 12, 2006)

Well, I never rode an R3 because I am 6'4" and with 20mm spacers under a +6 deg rise 120mm stem on a 61cm bike still give me a pretty aggressive position - approximately 2" saddle to bar drop so for taller riders, the RS gives an aggressive position that is still comfortable. I pass plenty of R3's on rides. I don't think one or the other is going to make you faster, but I know one thing, if you are uncomfortable after 40miles you are going to be slower. Get the bike that is most comfortable. For me, due to my height, the R3 wasn't an option.


----------



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

*you could be right BUT*



Codawg89 said:


> The R3/R3 SL is a beast in the mtns... and is super light... there is a need for this segment of the market (maybe not on the pro tour except for a special event or stage, but that is not likely the determining factor)
> 
> so... no way!
> 
> It makes the 2010 line up!


Sastre is not riding R3 this season, he is on S-series now. He is a climber.


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

Sastre and the others rides what Cervelo decides.....


----------



## fassa b (Mar 30, 2008)

Wait till some of the big mountain stages of the Tour or the Giro. I bet Sastre will be on old reliable his R3SL.


----------



## varian72 (Jul 18, 2006)

alex0220 said:


> Sastre and the others rides what Cervelo decides.....


Not true...he chose to ride the R3 with CSC. Most everyone else rode the Soloist


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

MCF said:


> Well, I never rode an R3 because I am 6'4" and with 20mm spacers under a +6 deg rise 120mm stem on a 61cm bike still give me a pretty aggressive position - approximately 2" saddle to bar drop so for taller riders, the RS gives an aggressive position that is still comfortable. I pass plenty of R3's on rides. I don't think one or the other is going to make you faster, but I know one thing, if you are uncomfortable after 40miles you are going to be slower. Get the bike that is most comfortable. For me, due to my height, the R3 wasn't an option.


Well, I'm 6'3" with a 37" inseam measured (short upper body) and I do great on a 58cm R3. I have 1 cm worth of spacers (can't remember the exact measurement, but much larger than 2" saddle to bar drop) and can very comfortably ride on the drops for a long period of time with a flat back. All I'm saying with this is don't discount the R3 if you are tall - back/hamstring flexibility is the key. I have had to work like crazy on it (Pilates 1-2x per week, stretching every day), but it can be a great bike for tall riders. The RS is a great bike too. The other posters' recommendation to ride both bikes is spot on. Just see what you think.


----------



## alex0220 (Aug 23, 2008)

I hope so. I have an RS and love it. Just sent to about every friend I have the reports on Cervelo team using it on Paris Roubaix.
But I still think the team make the last call. They just developed S3 so they could have a more confortable S bike (you can listen this from Phill or Gerard himself/ don't remember wich).....


----------



## jerm182 (Jul 18, 2008)

*They're very, very similar IMO*

I'm not in very good shape to tell you the truth, but I'm working very hard to improve. I recently got a small windfall, and decided to get a nicer bike. I tested pretty much everything, and I found I liked the feel of the RS and R3 almost identically. The stock R3 has quite a few spacers under the stem, so it felt very similar to the RS. The R3 felt snappier though, and the price was the same - 2008 R3 vs. 2009 RS, and I liked the white paint better. 

So, I got the R3. I left the spacers under the stem, because they're comfy the way they are. I just rode my first long ride the other day (about 65 miles), and I was comfortable until the end, but still slow and still not fit. Like I said, I'm working on it. 

To me, they are so similar I'd choose the least expensive option, and if the price is equal (as in my case) there's always the aesthetic tie-breaker. I seriously love this bike. :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard Neville (Jun 4, 2009)

*drive train*

If you get the RS - is it worth upgrading to the Dura Ace 7900 and a better wheel set - or go with the stock as is??

How does the RS compare to the Pinarello FP6?


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

No, I would not upgrade to 7900 over Ultegra SL. FWIW, I have a 3 friends, all racers (a cat 1, two cat 3's) who HATED 7900 after having been very loyal DA-7800 users. Ultegra SL will get you just about the same level of performance. One of the above mentioned frieds actually took the 7900 off and switched to Record 11, another switched back to 7800 off an old bike and the 3rd just b*tches about it. I actually put Record on my new R3 after being a previously loyal Ultegra/DA user (so I guess I would be the 4th racer I know who did not go with 7900). Your opinion may vary ;-)
Better wheels will give you a noticeable difference. Very vague statement, I know but it all depends on what you are looking for in a wheelset. Put the money into a nice, handbuilt set of wheels designed for your weight/roads/riding style/etc. Good luck and have fun!


----------



## mjengstrom (Apr 20, 2009)

I just bought an RS and decided to switch to SRAM Force and I am very happy I did. My previous bikes all had Shimano (600 on my Lemond Zurich and 105 on my older Cannondale). I really like the double tap system.

I also upgrade the wheelset to Mavic Ksyrium SL's. If I could only upgrade one, I would choose wheels over Groupo. Ultegra is a good groupo, but the stock wheels if you buy the Ultegra version are not the good. 

I never tried the FP6 although I did look at an FP3, but decided that the RS was better for me. There are lots of bumpy roads and hills where I ride and I like how the RS rides in those conditions. I barely feel some of the bumps compared to my Lemond.

I hope this helps!


----------



## Richard Neville (Jun 4, 2009)

*thanks*

thanks to Otoman and mjengstrom....

I currently ride a Felt with DA 7800 and Mavic Ksyrium wheelset - I have been told that it is "tough" to switch to Campy groupo and SRAM is "noisy" - so I was going to stick with Shimano - but you have given me something to think about. 

What were the problems with the DA 7900 group? Was the Record group crazy expensive?

I have ridden the Cervelo RS and thought it was a great ride, but my LBS just got in some FP6 frames and the owner will give me a good deal - I am going to ride the FP6/DA 7900/Mavics this weekend.

It may be a tough call - RS vs FP6......


----------



## mjengstrom (Apr 20, 2009)

There may be better prices elsewhere, but here is a good place to compare groupo prices:

http://www.competitivecyclist.com/za/CCY?PAGE=BUY_GRUPPO

The price of Super Record is roughly the same as the DA 7900, but still $500 more than SRAM Red (you could use that extra money towards wheels). I was skeptical of SRAM at first and heard about the noise issues, but after trying it, I am glad I switched. I do have some noise, but its not horrible. I rarely notice with the sound of the wind rushing by. There are other threads where some people have also switched to non-SRAM chains which seems to help. I suspect the SRAM Red cassette also amplifies noise due to its solid construction - changing to another cassette could also help. If you have never tried SRAM, I would suggest at least taking a look before deciding. The 1:1 shifting for the rear shifters is amazing and very quick. 

I have never had Campy so I cant really comment. I looked at them as well, but didnt like the feel as much (using thumb to shift) and with the price of the EURO, they seem pricey now.

Have you had a bike fit yet? Based on the outcome, your LBS may also help point you in a direction based on your fit and riding style. The geometry of the RS seemed to fit me better than the other bikes like the FP3 or Felt F3 SL. 

Good luck with your test ride.


----------



## Richard Neville (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks 

I am riding the FP6 and RS tomorrow

I will take a look at the Red package


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

If your Red stuff is noisy.............. you're doing it wrong and you haven't adjusted it properly.

Starnut


----------



## Richard Neville (Jun 4, 2009)

I've never ridden Red - just what I have been told

How about BMC Pro Machine? Any experience? 

How does it compare to the Pin FP6 or Cervelo RS/R3?


----------



## doctor855 (Dec 27, 2008)

acid_rider said:


> Sastre is not riding R3 this season, he is on S-series now. He is a climber.


both stages he won at the giro he finished with his r3-sl


----------



## otoman (Mar 8, 2004)

Richard Neville said:


> thanks to Otoman and mjengstrom....
> 
> What were the problems with the DA 7900 group? Was the Record group crazy expensive?


My pleasure! 

The most common complaints were with the shifters - there is a large, exposed cavity on the underside that is not very comfortable to some hands and introduces the possibility of dirt easily getting up inside the non-rebuildable internals; Also the rear shifting was not as clean/crisp. The 2 cog rear downshift (from 3 on DA 7800) and the lack of trim on the FD (although reputed not to need it) were all complaints as well. I think shifter ergonomics were the biggie.

You know, I easily switch back and forth between my Bianchi with DA and my R3 with Record. I also have Rival on my cross bike so I'm a doofus with all three major companies in the garage  Only very occaisionally do I make an mistake on the levers - only when I'm really going hard and for some reason, only when I'm back on the DA bike.

I can't really comment on the price as I got mine through a team discount at a great bike shop. Not only did the owner swear me to secrecy, but he just gave me a total (VERY low) with no itemized breakdown. I wasn't about to argue! I get the feeling that it was about the same as I could have mail ordered it from the UK. 

Which do I like the best? All 3 are great in their own regard, but for a high end road bike, you can't beat Record. I love it and won't go back on my road bikes....


----------



## SIX:am (Oct 13, 2007)

Richard Neville - I have a BMC Pro Machine that I was riding for a year and just built up a 2008 R3SL about 2 weeks ago and I must say that the R3SL rides more comfortable than my BMC. I bought a Giro d' Italia RS from Starnut not too long ago but I still need to build that up. I'm sure that will be more comfortable than my other 2 bikes mentioned earlier. If I were to choose between my BMC and R3SL, I might have to choose the R3SL because of its comfort. Either bike, you won't go wrong.


----------



## Richard Neville (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks

how do you think the R3SL or RS compares to the Pinarello Paris/FP6?

do you think DA is a big advance over Ultegra SL?


----------



## enellch (Jun 15, 2011)

I think that either the RS or R3 can be very comfortable. I have a 56 cm R3 with 2.5 cm spacers and -6 degree 110 mm stem. I would think that this fit is not far from the RS with slightly less spacers. For me, my R3 rides like a dream and is VERY comfortable. (I am 36yrs old, 5,11 and stiff like a board


----------

